# My baby survived Parvo, now what??



## dianna912 (Jan 1, 2008)

Samantha has made it through just fine. Today is the fifth day and we are back to normal (THANK YOU TAMIFLU!!) 

Now, if someone has sufficient knowledge about this, what do I need to do around my house? I know there are disinfectants marketed for parvo. Are these effective?

I saw a response on another forum telling the OP to tear up the carpet, etc.

Not to be rude, but I WILL NOT be doing anything this drastic, so please don't suggest it. 

I must admit, I did not do a good job containing this. Samantha has been all over the house. I'm not the type that can just lock their dog up for five days.

My washer has a sanitize option where the water is very very hot. Will this be sufficient for clothing?

The most important question is... Can Samantha recatch Parvo? I won't be nearly as concerned if not, as we will not have any new puppies anytime soon.

Thanks!


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

My niece's pup had Parvo and has recuperated. I don't remember the all the steps she had to take to keep her house safe. I do remember she said she wasn't to get another puppy for about a year because the virus could live for a long time in the yard.

She didn't remove her carpets. Her house is only a year old!


----------



## dianna912 (Jan 1, 2008)

I found an article on Veterinarypartner.com that stated that they can't recatch it for 3 years, or for life, depending.


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

I have never had a dog with parvo, but from reading other post about cleaning is. 

You need to clean everything in the house.
All hard surfaces need to be clean with bleach water, don't dry, let air dry.
You need to toss all the dogs old bedding, toys, ect, and buy new ones.
Wash everything in that can be washed in washer with hot hot water.
Spray all couches, bed, ect with lysol until damp and let air dry.
Shampoo you carpets with hot water, and some kind of disinfect soap.

I know I read there is also a product for cleaning that is made to kill the parvo virus. Then also as you know, don't bring any new pups in your house for a year.

Here is an earlier post about cleaning Parvo 

http://www.dogforums.com/23-dog-rescue-forum/19466-rescued-puppy-died-parvo.html


----------



## Cams (Jan 7, 2008)

My Weimeraner had parvo a short month after we received her from a breeder. Long story.... 

To be honest with you, my vet didn't request me to do anything drastic. Mop the floors with bleach, clean any hard surfaces with bleach as well, spray a mist of Lysol on the floors and make sure you completely clean out their dog run or potty area. The only thing he really stressed on was not allowing any other dogs over to our house for at least 6 months, a year on the safe side. 

Also, I went out of town shortly after Cabrinha got out of the hospital to visit my brothers. I was worried about getting his dog infected with anything I might carry. The vet instructed me to wash and pack my clothes without letting Cabrinha get near them, or letting them linger too long. He also wanted me to wipe my shoes with bleach as well. 

As far as ripping out your carpet.... I think that is a little too far. I love my baby, but I just spent a couple grand on hospital bills!

One more thing, your pup might be a little smaller than their breed predicts. Cabrinah is supposed to be about 65lbs and weighs in at only about 55. She's a little short too. Especially knowing how big her parents were! But I'm okay with that, it makes her easier to cuddle!

Congrats on you baby pulling through! It's scary!! But it looks like this one is going to have a happy ending!


----------



## dianna912 (Jan 1, 2008)

The Parvo was an awful experience, but we did want a smaller dog, so the growth part is not exactly a bad thing for us. 

I had heard this before and wondered if it was true. 

Thanks!


----------

